# Vape Noodle



## Charlie Fripp

Hey guys!

I should have done this a long time ago, but myself and Dale Lince started a YouTube channel in December called Vape Noodle, where we review anything vaping related, but with a rather strong emphasis on local juices.

We have 12 videos on the channel so far, which can all be viewed here: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCc9DlfgJekbCn390ETI-wJg

We post videos twice a week, and the format is comedic episodes shot with a single camera in one take. 

Your input would be greatly appreciated, as we started the channel for you guys, after all! We can only grow if we know what you guys like, dislike and want to see - and we can only grow the South African vaping community together.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Neal

Charlie Fripp said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I should have done this a long time ago, but myself and Dale Lince started a YouTube channel in December called Vape Noodle, where we review anything vaping related, but with a rather strong emphasis on local juices.
> 
> We have 12 videos on the channel so far, which can all be viewed here: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCc9DlfgJekbCn390ETI-wJg
> 
> We post videos twice a week, and the format is comedic episodes shot with a single camera in one take.
> 
> Your input would be greatly appreciated, as we started the channel for you guys, after all! We can only grow if we know what you guys like, dislike and want to see - and we can only grow the South African vaping community together.



Nice one guys, good luck with channel. Just checked out sub box mini review, very well put together.


----------



## Charlie Fripp

Hi Neal,

Thank you for the kind words! We are still feeling around to settle on a unique style, so all input is welcome. Thanks again!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Charlie Fripp said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I should have done this a long time ago, but myself and Dale Lince started a YouTube channel in December called Vape Noodle, where we review anything vaping related, but with a rather strong emphasis on local juices.
> 
> We have 12 videos on the channel so far, which can all be viewed here: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCc9DlfgJekbCn390ETI-wJg
> 
> We post videos twice a week, and the format is comedic episodes shot with a single camera in one take.
> 
> Your input would be greatly appreciated, as we started the channel for you guys, after all! We can only grow if we know what you guys like, dislike and want to see - and we can only grow the South African vaping community together.




Love the videos guys! Watched all! Keep em coming

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlie Fripp

Hi Paulie

Thanks for the kinds words - much appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I enjoy the videos boys! Keep it up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlie Fripp

Hey guys! There is a new episode of Vape Noodle up on the channel. In this one, we talk about One Hit Wonder's blueberry parfait Rocketman.

In coming episodes, we build a coil and wick a Steam Crave Aromamizer and review Orion's The Belt.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlie Fripp

In this episode, we talk about the really amazing King's Crest Duchess Reserve, and local juice Mr. Hardwick's Debbie Does Donuts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NewOobY

i want to buy a bottle of that Duchess Reserve now - but I'm onto the Local juices now. So maybe one day in the future I'll get a bottle. 

Nice ep guys


----------



## Charlie Fripp

Hey guys! So, after a couple of weeks in development, Dale and I can finally unveil the official Vape Noodle website: www.vapenoodle.com

While you can find all of our review videos there (as well as on YouTube), there are two special sections: one is a *directory of most of the vape shops around the country*, grouped together by city.

The second section is an *Events tab - a calendar of sorts* - where you will find a list of *vape meets* around the country.

It is still in development, so if you spot something funny, let us know.

Your input is hugely appreciated!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Robert Howes

Thanks, just had a quick browse through and it looks great so far. Really like the directory, I didn't know half of the retailers existed.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta

Charlie Fripp said:


> Hey guys! So, after a couple of weeks in development, Dale and I can finally unveil the official Vape Noodle website: www.vapenoodle.com
> 
> While you can find all of our review videos there (as well as on YouTube), there are two special sections: one is a *directory of most of the vape shops around the country*, grouped together by city.
> 
> The second section is an *Events tab - a calendar of sorts* - where you will find a list of *vape meets* around the country.
> 
> It is still in development, so if you spot something funny, let us know.
> 
> Your input is hugely appreciated!


Yeah thanks for this! I had a word doc with a list of all the vendors, but also missed out on half of them!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Cespian

Its like I went to sleep last night, woke up this morning, and boom, all these vape stores! 

Site is pretty and functional (which is weird because generally we sacrifice the one for the other), and will definitely be bookmarking, especially for the directory!

Thanks a mil @Charlie Fripp, very useful site.


----------



## Khan83

Nice. I like that it directs you to the vendors website


----------



## Neal

Very cool guys, nice job. Thanks for your efforts, shall definitely be a regular visitor.


----------



## Khan83

@Charlie Fripp . Any reason you left out Vape Decadence/Eciginn & Justbvaping for Durban


----------



## Charlie Fripp

Khan83 said:


> @Charlie Fripp . Any reason you left out Vape Decadence/Eciginn & Justbvaping for Durban


 
We grow as we learn  They have been included.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlie Fripp

It's Thursday, so it means another Vape Noodle episode! In this one, we talk about Wiener Vape's papaya-infused Fetch and Hazeworks' latest strawberry creation, Scream.

Don't forget about our website, www.vapenoodle.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Nice, not too long. Personally would have liked the juices placed in some sort of a category. E.g. I have not tried Scream yet, but from your review am not sure if it is a dessert (sweet) juice or a fruity juice or somewhere in between. Fetch I know well and is one of my favourites. 

Found this thread very helpful for myself.


----------



## Charlie Fripp

H


Andre said:


> Nice, not too long. Personally would have liked the juices placed in some sort of a category. E.g. I have not tried Scream yet, but from your review am not sure if it is a dessert (sweet) juice or a fruity juice or somewhere in between. Fetch I know well and is one of my favourites.
> 
> Found this thread very helpful for myself.


Hi Andre,

That is a very good point - I think we were just so excited we forgot to mention that. Well, its is definitely a dessert vape, but it is not too sweet. It is strawberry no doubt, but with a subtle hint of cream. Its not a fruity vape, as in fresh-cut strawberries. 

I hope that helps and clarifies a couple of things.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Neal

Nice one again guys, enjoying your vids, thanks for putting the time in. Also enjoying the banter between you lads.


----------



## Charlie Fripp

In this episode, we take a trip on the flavour train to Italy as we explore World Wonders' peppermint Colosseum; and eat some cake with Centurion Vapes Lemon Cheesecake.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlie Fripp

In this episode, we nom nom on Nom du Plume's #2 (a snazzy lemon number), and get our menthol on with Wiener Vape Co's Lick.


----------



## Charlie Fripp

In this video, we talk about World Wonder Pyramid (a berry mix with coconut) and Hazeworks Startup (a little lemon number)

We will also be at the ECIGGSA vape meet in Johannesburg, so come say hi!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlie Fripp

ERMAHGERD! Its another Vape Noodle video! 

In this one, Charlie and Dale talk about Nom du Plume #9, a very good strawberry gelato, and Craft Vapour's Che Guava - a fresh-cut guava number.

As mentioned, Vape Noodle will be at the ECIGSSA Vape Meeting this weekend, and will be filming some footage from there. If you spot us, come say Hi!


----------



## Charlie Fripp

Here it is - Vape Noodle's coverage of the ECIGSSA vape meet on Saturday! If you see yourself, tag yourself (or a friend) - like @Rob Fisher and @Silver 

Once again, thanks to everyone involved - especially the community!


----------



## Charlie Fripp

I say old chap, what a splendid review we have for you! In this episode, we have a look at the newly-launched Pompous Pom's Lord Snooty (blueberry ice cream) and Orion's Asteroid.

Oh, and we also now have a Facebook page - https://www.facebook.com/vapenoodle/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Bear with me @Charlie Fripp
Am going to be trying to move some of your videos to here.
Will clean up the thread title and then you can continue posting future episodes here

EDIT
Charlie, I have moved the videos I could find that you posted elsewhere on the forum into this thread.
Have edited the thread title and tags, feel free to change it as you see fit
You can continue posting future episodes here.


----------



## Charlie Fripp

As we wrap up the first season of Vape Noodle, we have a look at Blends of Distinction's Citrus Mint Sorbet, and a strawberry number from newcomer Snatch.

We are also giving away a couple of goodies on the Facebook page, so head on over there and give it a like - facebook.com/vapenoodle

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Charlie Fripp

In this episode, we take Paulie's E-Liquid's Coffee Cake for a spin, and also go through a new juice brand that we (shamefully) have had for a while - Chef Juice's Summer Fusion from Port Elizabeth.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Charlie Fripp

Do you fancy a great apple pie with a bit of cinnamon? Well, then you'll love VooDoo Vapour's Jack the Ripper. To twist things up, Orion's Northern Star is a very good orange-chocolate combination.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe

Is 29 a problematic number . I understand skipping on 69 ... but 29 ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlie Fripp

gertvanjoe said:


> Is 29 a problematic number . I understand skipping on 69 ... but 29 ?



Nope, all the videos (including 29) is on our channel. Just didn't post number 29 on the forum.


----------



## gertvanjoe

i see

Sent from Mars


----------



## Charlie Fripp

Episode 35 - Vapour Chemistry's PB3 and Opus Ejuice's Rhapsody

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlie Fripp



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlie Fripp

Its been a long time, we know  But... in this one we talk about the upcoming Vapecon in Pretoria, take Creamy Clouds' new juice for a spin, and taste some Southern Custard. 

We also namedrop @Rob Fisher 

We also explain why we have been offline for some time.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlie Fripp

We have a brand new video for you guys!

Dale tries not to butcher any of the Eastern names for Wiener Vapes' EAST, while I pay a visit to Granny for some BLUEBERRY YOGHURT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlie Fripp




----------



## Charlie Fripp

Vapecon! @Rob Fisher @Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Fast work! Thanks @Charlie Fripp and @Dale Lince! You guys rock!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Charlie Fripp said:


> Vapecon! @Rob Fisher @Silver




@Charlie Fripp and @Dale Lince - that was brilliant!
You guys captured so many things so well!
I saw lots of familiar faces....
Loved it
So awesome to watch.

All the action - the vendor stands and close ups of some of the products on display. Gosh I didn't even see half the things you showed. 

Marvellous !!

Thank you for coming through and for your efforts guys !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Charlie Fripp



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Retro Vape Co

Thanks for the review @Charlie Fripp


----------



## Charlie Fripp

Wow, this one is late! But never the less, here is the last episode of Season 2, which we recorded a while back. Season 3 is shaping up very nicely, so keep an eye out for it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlie Fripp



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Charlie Fripp



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Charlie Fripp said:


>




Thanks for being there today and for this video @Charlie Fripp !
Great capture of the vibe!
Much appreciated

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlie Fripp



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlie Fripp



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlie Fripp




----------



## Charlie Fripp



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlie Fripp




----------



## Charlie Fripp




----------



## Charlie Fripp




----------



## Charlie Fripp




----------



## Charlie Fripp




----------



## Silver

Jeepers @Charlie Fripp 

*Its raining noodles!!!*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Silver said:


> Thanks for being there today and for this video @Charlie Fripp !
> Great capture of the vibe!
> Much appreciated


1) Music reminds me of my Truth days in Midrand. Love it
2) Without sounding like a perv, who is the stunning woman in the blue/green hair?


----------



## Charlie Fripp

SmokeyJoe said:


> 1) Music reminds me of my Truth days in Midrand. Love it
> 2) Without sounding like a perv, who is the stunning woman in the blue/green hair?



I have absolutely no idea  But... she made for a great thumbnail!


----------



## Charlie Fripp



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlie Fripp



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlie Fripp

As always @Rob Fisher @Silver , here is our video from Vapecon

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Charlie Fripp said:


> As always @Rob Fisher @Silver , here is our video from Vapecon




Fantastic - not having been at VapeCon 2017, this gives a feel of the vibe. Thanks




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Charlie Fripp said:


> As always @Rob Fisher @Silver , here is our video from Vapecon




Thanks you @Charlie Fripp! Great coverage and super fast! You rock!


----------



## Silver

Great video @Charlie Fripp !
Thanks for all the effort and for being there!


----------

